# so the point break remake.....



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

its gonna be bad isnt it,its gonna be a longer version of the advert where there is loud big action scenes and nothing of the magic of the original. im sorry to be a negative nancy,but thats my pre viewing thoughts.to be fair im biased already because i absolutely adore the original.i havent watched the original in a very long time,but i can safely say this will be all show and no go.

and what the bloody hell is ray winstone doing in it ? he was bad enough in the sweeney film lol.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It won't have Lori in it 

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

you know what,i never really thought she was hot at all lol.but she could act,which i think is lost in some films now.lets get megan fox or rosie whiteley in it and forget the fact there awful actors lol.

i just seen kermodes review and im shocked to find out its the fella who did fast an furious one who has been in charge of this.i dont need to read anymore,i wont be seeing this anytime soon.its bad enough F N F 1 was just a terrible film and a horrendous rip off of point break,hes actually managed to **** on the original from an even greater height with a direct remake


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate that they have tried to remake this film..one of my all time classic movies..I for one will never be watching the remake..no way no how


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

One of my Fav movies they could of remand it as Patrick swazy son followed his footsteps or something random


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ffrs1444 said:


> One of my Fav movies they could of remand it as Patrick swazy son followed his footsteps or something random


i got a list of donts that may have helped it.

1,dont call it point break

2,dont use the same character names as the original

3,stop remaking films

4,dont leave it in the hands of someone who knocked up fast and furious,its already remade point break 7 times thanks to the ****ty F n F franchise,and hasnt come close once to getting better than 10% as good as point break.

i read a cracking review today saying it was like "Imagine the intense stunts from an energy drink commercial or Youtube extreme sport montage with the soundtrack from the fella in mad max who was strapped to a truck blasting out loud music This is where the second coming of Point Break truly excels. When it hits just the right velocity, it's bloody breathtaking. Unfortunately, the narrative is not only poor, it nearly sabotages the movie like a broken parachute.but sadly it's repeatedly interrupted by the shoddy story, which feels like an excuse to fly across the globe to do random cool tricks."

now where have we seen the "feels like an excuse to fly across the globe to do random cool tricks" before? well fast and furious 7 was by far the worst offender for this,but pretty much every fast and furious since the first one has been like that.its like they threw a dart at the map and whatever colour dart hit the location was inked to a pre determined story line.red dart hits london,right thats where we will have the chase scene lol.miami,brazil,japan,england,dubai,etc etc.forget the plot,lets just take the film on tour,no bugger will notice theres sod all story line because there trying to keep up on why we have arrived in another country.genius idea.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

It's one of my all time favourite films so I will watch it for that reason but I doubt it will be anywhere near as good as the original


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> its gonna be bad isnt it,its gonna be a longer version of the advert where there is loud big action scenes and nothing of the magic of the original. im sorry to be a negative nancy,but thats my pre viewing thoughts.to be fair im biased already because i absolutely adore the original.i havent watched the original in a very long time,but i can safely say this will be all show and no go.
> 
> and what the bloody hell is ray winstone doing in it ? he was bad enough in the sweeney film lol.


Yes


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

How the hell can they possibly get close to the original, an all time modern classic film


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just watched the remake. 

Pointless Break. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep I did watch it on Kodi and was pants


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

I had held out some hope for it but it was not good. I laughed at parts I really shouldn't have and didn't give a darn about any of the characters.

Just my two cents but after Hot Fuzz used the yelling and shooting his gun in the air moment it probably wasn't a good idea to try to tie it back into a 'serious' movie.


----------

